# F***ing Insurance!



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

So I've been between Brighton (home) and Manchester (work) for the last couple of years. As such, with holiday allowance and a generous working schedule, my car and I have always spent the greater proportion of the year at my Parents address in Brighton. With that being the case my car insurance has up to now been based off that address, as is my driving licence, cards, etc etc.

I've recently made the choice to get my own place and to move to Manchester full time and so did the sensible thing and started looking at quotes based on my new Manchester city centre postcode. Well f**k me what a piss take. :x :x :x

For context I *was* paying £700 a year with Admiral fully comp and a modest excess. Based on a 24 yr old with a low risk insurance group job, 20k miles per annum, car left on un-secured driveway overnight, 2 years NCB and a licence holder for 6 years.

At my new address the car is now kept in a secure fob operated underground car park, I've quartered my annual milage and have another years no claims and of course another year older/passing the test etc. So the new price? *£3300*.

£700 to £3300 because of a postcode!!! I couldn't believe it at first so double checked everything but that was it. My cheapest option now comes in at £1500 and i'd have to have some big brother box fitted to monitor my driving habits and times of day. That won't work for me because due to my job i'm often on the roads between 00:00 and 06:00 and to be quite honest if my driving is going to be monitored 24/7 I might as well swap the car for a f***ing Vauxhall Astra or something!

It seems my best option is now Hastings Direct at £1650 with no big brother box.

Of course i'm not the first and won't be the last person falling victim a price hike due to a house move but that doesn't stop me feeling robbed. Not looking for any pity in particular just needed to vent! :twisted:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just leave it registered at Brighton, and keep your license address there as well.

Parents can forward mail etc.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

And if it's stolen from outside your house, and the insurance company read the police report that says it's your house, what are the odds of them invalidating your cover because you lied on the forms? Not sure it's really worth the risk.


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Just leave it registered at Brighton, and keep your license address there as well.
> 
> Parents can forward mail etc.


Did cross my mind but unfortunately I'm going to have to agree with Spandex on this one. If there's any way of getting out of paying a £20,000 claim then I'm sure they won't hesitate in getting someone to dig up my council tax payments etc etc.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My bike is kept in my mums garage (about 5 miles from me) and insured there as no room in my garage as sons bike is there and he commutes on it. My bike is for fun.

Declared on insurance and no issues at all.

Although agree distances are different.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

That's different though, as you've told them where the bike is normally kept...


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Spandex said:


> That's different though, as you've told them where the bike is normally kept...


Indeed. I can confirm in this instance that my car will remain in Manchester for probably 90% of the year so I will have to insure it here for peace of mind / to actually comply with the law.

I think what really grinds my gears about it is how my car is now under lock and key 2 stories underground practically every night of the year and the times when its not at home its at work in another secure car park. I'm literally doing a single tanks worth of miles every month compared to 20k miles hauling it up and down the country every week like last year. But none of that seems to matter because my postcode is deemed high risk.

Wish I hadn't placed so much importance on finding a place with dedicated secure underground parking could've saved a few bob. :?

I suppose with quartering my fuel bill and mileage based depreciation I might just still be quids in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Will just have to swallow the bitter pill, pay up and hope they don't try and pull any fast ones this time next year.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

How much are you saving in fuel over 12 months VS the extra cost of insurance?


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

cherie said:


> How much are you saving in fuel over 12 months VS the extra cost of insurance?


To use a conservative figure it's probably 8000 miles per annum compared to 20,000. 12,000 less miles. 12,000 / 350 miles per tank = 34 tanks of fuel.

34 x £65 = £2210. So car insurance up by £800 but fuel down by £2210. Every cloud n all that!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

My GF works for Hastings, says this often happens, its the postcode and the fact its a new address for you that has made the difference.

its amazing what impacts your insurance, and how they look at different scenerios


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's worth checking the postcode ratings when contemplating moving. It's not only car insurance but also will reflect on house insurance and is a general indicator of the area for crime etc. although obviously it's a generalisation.

Check this:

http://www.motorcarinsuranceuk.co.uk/po ... atings.php


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

jjosh said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > How much are you saving in fuel over 12 months VS the extra cost of insurance?
> ...


It's always worth looking at the bigger picture. As far as car costs go, you're better off. There's also less wear and tear on the car, and if you're servicing by mileage intervals, they'll be less frequent so you'll be saving a little bit there too.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Plus would guess mortgage cost is a tad lower in Manchester, or more home for the money.


----------

